# Has anyone used Wahl clippers?



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

I am thinking of getting some clippers because it seems the dog groomer wasnt exagerating when he said I would want to get Eddie cut every 6 to 8 weeks, his fur has grown so quickly he is starting to look like an afghan rug again ,he was cut short less than 4 weeks ago, so am thinking I could have a go myself and have him done professionally less often.I have seen some Wahl clippers priced at around £30 in a couple of pet shops and just wondered if anyone has used these and if they are any good or if its better to get more expensive ones?Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dont get the petshop clippers they dont last ans have a rubish motter. also whal as a make that is best avoided. there are only a couple of products from them that are worth the money.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wahl - nooooo! Andis - yes! Much better


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Had a set of Whal clippers for my horse complete waste of money! Not man enough for the job. You get what you pay for would not touch with a barge pole!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought some to start with cos did nt want to spend a fortune to find that I didnt want to or could nt do it... I found they served their purpose and worked, but I think if your in it for the long term and can afford more then spend more x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

ive got the wahl clippers from pets at home they seem to do a good job so far ive had them about a year and still going strong. i oil them well and look after them so that might help, i do wispa about every 6 weeks to keep her at a nice length so im not taking much off. i would go to groomers and get Eddie done and then keep him at a length you like with the clippers that way your not working the clippers to hard. also a good comb and brush before you start helps loads. good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wahl clippers are not good at all,ive bought a couple of pairs of wahl clippers and they never last.im in the process of looking in to getting a good pair that will last longer than a fe weeks lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am currently begging for some new dog clippers from hubby for my birthday ... I use Wahl home clippers, not great but I only cut my dogs twice, max three times a year and they get the job done, I like a rough scruffy look and they have done me well so far ... but with two dogs and more to come (hoping) I need a good set now ...


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, at the moment Eddie seems to be reverting to puppy behaviour ,biting the brush and comb so badly that I cant even get the matts out of his beard, so I dont even know if I could attempt to clip him.I might have to send him to the groomers for his next cut and then maybe have a go myself while his fur is short, he let me cut a bit of fur from his beard and moustache but then had the scissors in his mouth so I had to stop.The people at the local pet store suggested rubbing lemon juice on the grooming accessories but I am hoping he will calm down as he gets through adolescence and become more co-operative.


----------

